# Just bought an LG LCD HDTV and need some guidance



## Wheely34 (Nov 19, 2004)

I've decided to upgrade the little 13 inch tube TV in the bedroom to a 32" LG LCD HDTV. Currently, I just have it hooked up to the cable wire coming out of the wall, running basic cable...and the image quaity is not so good. Now, in my livingroom i have a Plasma HDTV hooked up to Comcast Digital cable and it looks much better. I really don't feel like spending the extra money a month for another digital HD cable box in the bedroom, so is there any other connection or adapter I can buy to improve this image quaity?

I also realize I wasn't looking at HD channels and won't be getting them with basic cable, but that's fine considering the main purpose of this TV will be for watching Blu Rays and playing PS3.

I've heard of some kind of adapter that converts your basic cable connection to digital, is this accurate? As you can see, my knowledge of cable and HDTVs is not up to par, so basically, what do I need to do/buy in order to get the best picture possible on this TV.


----------



## HalTrout (Mar 22, 2007)

Surely you would want HD for both of your TV's. Have you done a price comparison with directv vs comcast? I started with cable, but directv is much better in my view. They have a lot of promotions that you might use for a cheap installation.


----------



## Wheely34 (Nov 19, 2004)

I was actually thinking about the FIOS when it is avaiable in my area. But is there a such thing as an adapter that goes between the cable wire and the TV that converts it to a digital signal?


----------



## mrbreeeeze00 (Dec 8, 2005)

Analoge signal is 480 lines, Digital is 720 and HD digital is 1080. There's nothing you can do to make a 480 signal look good on a 720/1080 display. It's like taking a puzzle and spreading it apart. You will need a digital box from a provider of digital signal, either cable or sat. All satellite companies broadcast fully in digital. Cable companies, I know first hand, can broadcast either full digital lineups or partial depending on the cable plant/system in your area. Most heavily populated centers are full digital with the aid of a digital box. You don't have to spend the big money for a high def box and most cable companies provide inexpensive digital boxes.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You could use a IR remote extender and an HDMI over CAT5 cable converter to control the other box and send the signal up to this TV. 

http://blog.tmcnet.com/blog/tom-kea...at5-network-wire-receiver-works-up-to-50m.asp

http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?g=195050&i=009PM5900&tp=1899

I use a standard FiOS TV box in this manner, though I didn't have to send HDMI to the secondary TV.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I talked to Samsung at Frys when I seen him there and ask about what was best for all picture formats.
Like Analoge signal, old VCR tapes etc and he said to get the best over all for all types that the digital tube was still the best. 

But to get the higher end HD digital and bigger picture your limited also on the tube tvs because they add so much more to the LCD and Plasma HDTV tv's.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

mrbreeeeze00 said:


> All satellite companies broadcast fully in digital.


Unfortunately that does always mean you will get a sharp HDTV image. It depends on how much lossy compression is done to keep within bandwidth limits

I saw a Samsung DirectTV HD-DVR driving a 1080P flat panel being demonstrated at CES last week. The HD Discovery Channel program showed bursts of pixelization squares at some scene changes and parts of the picture like grassy and bushy areas had a definite blurring as compared to the faces of people standing near the grass and bushes. I suspect the setupwas showing recorded content and not a live satellite feed but I would think they would have set the best recording quality possible to demo the products. More than likely, DirectTV may have been using a bit too lossy compression on that channel to keep a lower bandwidth.

Oh; and happy birthday!


----------



## Wheely34 (Nov 19, 2004)

thanks for the input


----------



## mrbreeeeze00 (Dec 8, 2005)

cwwozniak said:


> Oh; and happy birthday!




Thanks, for that.

Nothing beats a big pipe!


----------



## mrbreeeeze00 (Dec 8, 2005)

Wheely. I don't know about your cable company but up here you can either purchase a digital box for next to nothing or rent one and not have to upgrade your cable package or subscribe to all the extras. You kinda get the best of both worlds. You can stick with what you want, only in digital, while having access to an interactive guide, digital music channels, and all the pay per vue and on demand services you want. I'm fairly confident it will be the same where you are. Stay fiber, copper and terrestrial, it's the only way to go!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, for the major suppliers of TV service in the states, you can't simply buy a digital box and receive their programming. This is a pipe dream.


----------



## mrbreeeeze00 (Dec 8, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> Actually, for the major suppliers of TV service in the states, you can't simply buy a digital box and receive their programming. This is a pipe dream.


What do you mean? Can you elaborate?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The transmissions are encrypted, and without a subscription (and the monthly bill), you won't get any premium channels. I have Verizon FiOS, and the only channels I can receive without a subscription are the local broadcast channels.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

mrbreeeeze00 said:


> Analoge signal is 480 lines, Digital is 720 and HD digital is 1080.


I'm not sure this is correct. 720 is a HD resolution along with 1080 and resolutions of 480 can be passed/broadcast digital or analog.



> There's nothing you can do to make a 480 signal look good on a 720/1080 display. It's like taking a puzzle and spreading it apart.


This will depend on the upconversion and de-interlacing ability of the display in question. Some do this much better than others.



> You will need a digital box from a provider of digital signal, either cable or sat. All satellite companies broadcast fully in digital.


If he's got a HDTV vs a HD monitor, he can use the TVs tuner to receive digital broadcasts and some HD content. If he's got an HDTV, he shouldn't need a cable or satellite set-top box (STB) unless he wants to get premium, subscriber content (HBO, movie channels, etc).

Wheely34, what is the model of TV you bought?

Peace...


----------

